# sotobosque



## jakie

la altura del sotobosque


----------



## johnnyneuro

The height of the scrublands

John


----------



## thuja

jakie said:
			
		

> la altura del sotobosque


the height of the understory 
the height of the shrub layer
(los dos en un bosque)


----------



## diegodbs

Sotobosque también puede ser "undergrowth"


----------



## lamismagata

Por favor como se dice en inglés sotobosque en el contexto de reforestar, tambien tengo la palabra isobosque pero me parece que es un término inventado
Gacias


----------



## Chris K

Understory. See:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Understory


----------



## Jom

Hola:

Creo que podrías usar underwood, aunque Babylon también da underbrush o undergrowth.


----------



## lamismagata

Gracias por su respuesta


----------



## cirrus

Undergrowth no es un término muy exacto y carece de la precisión de understorey. Underwood es un apellido y no un hábitat.


----------



## lamismagata

Muchas gracias


----------

